# I AM COMPLETE



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry for the late report, but I spent so much time fishing that I didn't have time to post! :lol:

I'm not sure if I can fit everything I did into one report, but I fit it all into one day, so here goes:

My plan was to fish all day on Father's Day. The only problem was that my son had a bad tummy on Saturday night and I was afforded absolutely NO sleep by the time I was supposed to start getting ready. Being the type of guy I am, I couldn't let a little speed bump like that prevent me from seeing it through, so in went the coffee and I was gone at 5:00am.

My goal was to get into a lake or two that I had tried to access over the past month, but my previous attempts had always been thwarted by the lingering snow from this year's big winter. It didn't really matter when I got there, but I just wanted to check them out.

I heard that the cutts at Electric Lake were getting colored up for the spawn and I wanted to see that, so the North inlet was my first stop. Sadly, I couldn't trick any into biting for me. I saw a few jumping, but they weren't interested in my offerings.

Driving back toward HWY 31, I thought I'd stop in at Boulger and Beaver Dam Reservoirs. I'd never fished either and just needed to satisfy my curiosity.

Boulger was very murky, but I got a couple to strike the LC pointer. Typical planters, but still hit hard and fun to catch.

Beaver Dam was clear and there was plenty of surface action. I pulled in a couple of rainbows and noticed a bunch of albinos hanging around my area. I'd never caught an albino, so I threw all sorts of stuff at them. They gave chase for most lures, but wouldn't take. I even whipped some flies at them, but nothing there either. Finally, I tied on the proven #2 Brass Blue Fox and picked up my first albino:










Cross another off the list. Here's Beaver Dam Reservoir:










I stayed and caught a few more fish, basically at will with the BF, and then decided to start moving closer to the main destination.

It was nice to see that most of the snow at the summit of Fairview Canyon had melted since my last visit.



















It was hard to keep driving past Huntington, but I managed and turned off onto Miller Flat Road, which was open and 99.99% dry. I love this road. It saves me a lot of time and it keeps me in the scenic country rather than driving through a couple of towns to get to Joe's Valley.

I didn't expect to try Miller Flat Reservoir, but it was so full and pretty that I couldn't resist pulling over a couple of times on my way past.

I didn't hit it hard, just flipped the BF around a bit, but I got a good hit from a following rainbow that I missed and then I had a decent tiger on for a couple of seconds before it shook the hook. Best guess would be 15 inches on the tiger. That's all the action I got there. The water was clear, but there was a lot of flotsam along the shoreline and adrift. I've never seen it so high! The water is all the way up past the grass. Plenty of submerged dandelions, still in bloom. It's a nice lake. I'll be back for sure.










I couldn't help but check on Potter's Ponds while I was passing by, so I pulled in to flip the spinner around for a minute and take in the scenery.




























Pretty place (minus the powerlines by the 2nd pond). The first pond was kind of murky with zero surface action, but I provoked a couple of small bows to come to hand. The second pond had better looking water, but I couldn't get anything to bite there, nor did I see any.

Well, I'd been out for 7 hours now and still hadn't done what I'd set out to do, so it was time to hit the road and not allow myself any more distractions. :lol:

The drive from Potter's Ponds to Lower Joe's Valley is very pleasing to the eyes and soul. Even though I'd told myself "no more stops", I had to stop and take in the beauty.










Looks like a great place to have a picnic and take a nap.










Hard to keep one's eye on the road when traveling through God's country *tear*.

Okay! Back to my mission! :lol:

I made it to the spot on the road where a 300ft long drift had blocked passage just 3 weeks before and was grateful to keep driving this time rather than turn around again. I was so relieved that I let out an audible "WOOT". I continued through the meadows and trees until I reached a beautiful small mountain lake.










I love how all the water in the area has that soft emerald hue. It didn't take long to pull in the small fish with my Blue Fox. I wanted to get an idea of their typical size before throwing any bait at them. I'd rather let the little ones go. Here's one:










Most of the tigers that I saw were about that size, but the rainbows were a bit bigger. The fishing was so hot that I decided to give the fly rod another go. I'm glad I did. I started to "get it" and really got a decent rhythm going with my casting. It didn't take long and I had my first catch with my fly rod!










Hallelujah! Shortly thereafter, number two:












It was great to finally get that monkey off my back!

With that hurdle cleared, I went back to flipping the Blue Fox. The wind had picked up anyway.

So that was the "plan A" spot from weeks past and I still hadn't seen the "plan B" spot. Off I went and, again, was baffled by the profound beauty to be seen along the way.



















This tree looked like it was flagging me down to take a picture, so I obliged. :wink:










A couple more pretty meadow shots:



















So after a cautious, bumpy ride down the rutted, rocky dirt road, I made it to plan B.










Nice looking place. I got right to it with the blue fox and had plenty of small followers, but wasn't getting very many connections. I did manage my first brookie of the year though:










Pretty little guy. I tried to find his bigger brother, but he evaded me. I was surprised to see this guy on my line a little later:










The fish were everywhere, but they weren't liking the blue fox as much as I was, so I switched to something I could launch a little further. As soon as I started throwing the Jake's lure, it was fish on, fish on, fish on!

Some examples:



















And then this pretty fella:










So far, I had only held on to that last albino I photoed. I thought about keeping that nice tiger, but decided to let it swim. There was another lake "close by".

I'd read stocking information on another lake that was somewhat close and was interested to see how big the fish would be. It required a 1 mile hike through the forest, so I donned my "No Bears Allowed" sign:










I could see a bunch of fish in a tiny brook that originated somewhere off the trail, so I took a moment to see if I could bring any in for closer inspection. I picked up a gorgeous little wild bow (notice how small the stream was):










The trail was an old ATV trail that had been blocked and restricted to hikers or equestrian only, so that increased my hopes of minimal pressure on the fish that awaited me.

It was a great little hike with much to gawk at along the way.










I noticed another small stream off to the side and had to investigate as it pooled up in an ancient, silted-in beaver pond.




























The pond dropped off about 10 feet or so on the other side of the barrier, so it had to be old to silt in that much (although landslides are somewhat frequent in the area).

Sadly, there were no fish in this water. There were too many barriers along the stream to allow passage from one place to the next.

After getting back on the trail and following for some time, despite the deceptive signs with arrows pointing the wrong way, I found my lake.










"That's it?", I wondered. After making my way around it looking for any signs of life beside the croaking of frogs, I realized that 1) there were no fish there and 2) Even if there were, fishing for them would be nearly impossible with the impenetrable vegetation that plagued nearly every inch of this lake. Besides that, the deepest part of the lake was MAYBE 3 feet. MAYBE.

I couldn't help but wonder where the fish were. The stocking reports showed an annual regimen of tigers and bows, but with the water being so shallow, there's no way anything could survive winter...Especially the one we just had. I couldn't find any dead fish either.

Very strange. :?

Oh well. It was good to remember what a nice hike feels like and I saw some great scenery while I was at it, not to mention 3 huge elk that I came within 50 feet of.

I head back toward my car with intentions of leaving for a chance at adding cutthroat to my list of trout caught today. It was sad to kiss this beautiful area goodbye, but I'm sure I'll be back.










On my way down the rough road, I encountered something that you upland gamers might enjoy:










Sorry for the grainy pic, but that's as close as it let me get with it zoomed in.

I got back on the main path and was back by the turn-off to the Joe's Valley boat ramp at 7:00. I didn't want to miss any fishing time in the sunlight at Electric, so I screamed up Miller Flat road and made that distance in 34 minutes. 8) I didn't even run anyone off the road! :lol:

That little car can rally!

Once I got to the dam at Electric I picked up a couple of keeper size cutts with my kastmaster and missed a really good one that got off right by my feet. :x

Here's what the more unfortunate cutties looked like:










The sun dipped down behind the mountains and I needed to get going. I hadn't slept since Friday night and I had to work the following day (today).

I still couldn't resist a quick try for a tiger out of Huntington though, as the light faded. No dice, time to go.

The retreating light had left a nice signature on the horizon as I crested the canyon, once more.










I saw a whole bunch of deer on the way down and was glad none of them had a death wish. :lol: I picked up my wife at her mother's house in Spanish Fork at 10:45 and made it home safely as sleep deprivation made shadows twitch and dance across my windshield.

So to make a long story short, I made the most of a 17+ hour fishing day visiting 9 different lakes, catching a ton of fish all day, taking a nice scenic hike, and driving like a maniac. There were only two places that I tried to visit (I forgot to mention...maybe on purpose :wink, but either gates were still locked or I'd need a 4WD vehicle to get to. Other than that, the roads were dry and solid (mostly) and the fishing was hot.

I'm left with a feeling of gratitude and humility, that I could have the opportunity to wander such a beautiful world. I am complete.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome report LOAH !! Kinda sucks you have to rush, rush, rush everywhere. A week in the country would probably put you way over the edge.. 

Thanks for sharing that info....and thanks for the good look'in pictures !! 

btw....glad you're _complete _!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was wondering where your post was. Did you do a solo trip? That sounds like a nice full day trip with some different sizes/species mixed in. I always look forward to your reports they make you feel almost like you were in the passanger seat with you. I will be up that way again in about a month look forward to visiting those spots. You didn't get to fish our favorite river or soak a minnow for some splake at joes valley I guess that gives you another reason to get on up there again!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

You da man LOAH
I love to read your reports and check out the nice pictures as well.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks LOAH.

That was quit a day and a report.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

I never get sick of your post LOAH. Where were those high mountain lakes at? Nice fish.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks man. I enjoyed that. Great stuff!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report LOAH. I can't tell you how many times I fished "The Loop" as I called it in High School. I would start at Lower Fish Creek, hit it on the way up then hit Scofield. Come over the top and hit all the lakes on top and then fish Huntington Creek on the way out. Awww good times. LOAH, this is the best report I have seen yet. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

What a crappy post. 

ps. Worthless pictures man... they just suck.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Loved the report. Escpecially the part about being "complete and the tear in your eye." Good looking fish.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats. You are now a man. _(O)_


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW! 9 lakes in one day! What else can I say?!  

Niiice job on the fish and one hell of a report!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> What a crappy post.
> 
> ps. Worthless pictures man... they just suck.


 :shock: :shock: :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm an idiot! :lol:

I just scouted around on Google Earth and retraced my steps to realize that the "deceptive sign" with an arrow pointing the "wrong way" was actually correct. I was thrown off by the fact that there was no trail leading off in the direction of the arrow and it looked like a dense forest over there.

Turns out, I second guessed and hiked more than twice as far as I needed to (I knew it felt like more than a mile). That lake I was at was never stocked.

What a dip! :lol:

Looks like I'll need to go back and find the one that's off the beaten path. Good hike though. I needed it.





rapalahunter said:


> What a crappy post.
> 
> ps. Worthless pictures man... they just suck.


Yes, you have permission to slap me next time we see each other. :mrgreen:



cheech said:


> Congrats. You are now a man. _(O)_


I promised you I'd get some fish with the flyrod, didn't I? -()/-


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like an excellent trip. Dude, that was great! Nice photos and good to see all the game running around also.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome LOAH, thanks for taking the time to post such awesome reports. Looks like you got to enjoy some beautiful country. Looking forward to reading about your next adventure already!!!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Love the pictures what an awesome trip im jealous!


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome! You are one of the main reasons I love to visit this sight.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude, that is great! This past weekend was my first time up there without snow all over the place and ice on the lakes, and im in love with the scenery as well. I hope to make it up there many more times. Those are some good looking fish! That albino is a fatty. I have yet to get my first brookie of the year. Its good to see you finally got some fish on the fly rod, hopefully thats the first of many more to come.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Another "outstanding" report LOAH. Why don't you quit your other job and become a fishing guide for rich out-of-towners. I'd think they pay/tip you rather well. Or even look at booking some possible weekend day or half/day trips. Of course replacing the alarm clock :lol: I know with a family that's hard but you have the nack IMHO...I just need to overcome my OCD with my primary fish. 

Great job...keep these posts coming and I'll PM you for a hook-up (no pun intended) someday on one of your many adventures...... :mrgreen: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

LOAH I love your posts man. I remember fishing crazy like that once upon a time. Keep it up buddy. You are my fishing HERO!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think you need to hear this, but that does look awesome. Beautiful fish and beautiful scenery. Enough said.


----------



## ceceliayang (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I'm Sandy's wife - Cecelia, living in Shanghai, China presently. I really love your posts. Should let you know what a great time to enjoy your fun report and nice photos. Beautiful fish and beautiful scenery. Have been looking forward to reading your report every week ... Wish your every work day is SAT. or SUN.  -*|*- Are you willing to take me fishing one day when I get to the SLC? Free of guide fee? WOW, that would be GREAT!!! Never had experience


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome report! I made a similar trip 2 years ago to complete my dedicated hunter hours. Of course, I had to interview people at all of the waters to ask them how the fishing was :wink: .


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the warm responses. It was a really great day and much needed.

ceceliayang -

Check your messages at the top of the screen.  Thank you.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Igottabigone said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! You are one of the main reasons I love to visit this sight.
> ...


Already done it!! Wow, so this is how it feels 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> Already done it!! Wow, so this is how it feels 8)


See...if anything just maybe a titch more sensitive fish'n stuffage...really nothing to loose any sleep about because one has yet to reach 40 quality posts IMHO. :wink: :wink:


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

That is a truly inspirational report. You impress me with your determination. I'm sorry to hear about your sick son. If it was me, I would've had to get some sleep and wait for next weekend. 
It also makes me jealous. Just last week there was still too much snow on this side to gain that kind of access.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the concern for my boy. He was alright, just cramping up all night. I guess we won't give him crab cakes anymore. :lol: Once he had finally fallen asleep, he was fine. My wife says that he woke up happy, so all is well in the LOAH household.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Thanks for the concern for my boy. He was alright, just cramping up all night. I guess we won't give him crab cakes anymore. :lol: Once he had finally fallen asleep, he was fine. My wife says that he woke up happy, *so all is well in the LOAH household.*


Good, you deserve it!


----------



## Crawdads Revenge (May 31, 2008)

rapalahunter said:


> What a crappy post.
> 
> ps. Worthless pictures man... they just suck.


Inside joke...? :?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

LOAH, will you marry me?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:shock: Only if you look like Jessica Alba (pre-prego). And then you'd still have to fight my wife and my money's on her.

:lol:



Crawdads Revenge said:


> rapalahunter said:
> 
> 
> > What a crappy post.
> ...


Yeah, don't worry.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Bow chicka wow wow.
Nice post dude, those look like some great lil lakes.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i have to say that my women and i love looking at your post every sunday night. i am on here all the time although i am very far from my 40 i read all the post especially the pictures. you truely are one serious fishing dude. who was with you??? my best fishing trips i love taking solo just me and the wilderness. there is nothing better to me than just getting away from it all without any interuptions. 

like to add loah you should give us a prequil ( if i spelt that right ) to where you are going or might go week in advance. but then you might have to worry about people hotspotting or something i was just thinking your post are creative and the scenery here in utah kicks some major butt. thanks for the post and happy late fathers day to all of us dads. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> who was with you???


Just me and Mother Nature. 8) There were several groups of people around "plan a" and "plan b", but they left me alone. When I got back from my hike, I was the only remaining human.

As far as the prequel, I'd have to know where I'm going first. That won't happen since I change my mind about 10 times throughout the week. Besides, why spoil the fun? :wink:


----------



## UtahMan (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW!! That sounds like a great trip. I ride the Arapeen ATV trial network in that area every now and then. Can't get enough of it. Beautiful scenery and plenty of little lakes to keep you busy. I'm pretty sure I've been to "Plan A". If it's the lake I think it is, we camped there overnight once late last summer and the water was boiling with rising fish everywhere but I couldn't interest them in any lures or bait. I just took up fly fishing and can't wait to get up there this year with a fly rod.


----------



## Debbikens (Jun 17, 2008)

Who is the loser who said it was a crappy post?
Perhaps you ought to post something better? Bring it. :twisted:


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Debbikens said:


> Who is the loser who said it was a crappy post?
> Perhaps you ought to post something better? Bring it. :twisted:


It's a joke! This is a friendly place


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Debbikens said:


> Who is the loser who said it was a crappy post?
> Perhaps you ought to post something better? Bring it. :twisted:


Yeah, he was joking. We're friends. Thanks for the backup though and welcome to the forum.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Debbikens said:


> Who is the loser who said it was a crappy post?
> Perhaps you ought to post something better? Bring it. :twisted:


Loser? bit of advise, make sure you know what's going on with people before you post something that's going to piss people off. There is a lot of inside joke stuff around here with people giving their friends a hard time, I'm speaking from experience, I have stuck my foot in my mouth a couple of times by posting about something without knowing what was really going on. Just trying to help you out a bit, welcome to the forum. I must admit you did get the loser part right though. :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey LOAH, regarding picture #10 as soon as you make that bend to the right there is a dirt road to the left with my favorite camping spot being back in some pines. Kind of crazy seeing that picture knowing that I'm usually doing mock 5 on that dirt road on the wheeler. Awesome ATV riding trails in that area, not to mention the fishing all around! Thanks for taking me back to memory lane.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Great post, thanks! I think you just convinced my wife into agreeing that would be a good place for a family reunion.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

fatbass said:


> LOAH, is Debbikens your mom? :shock: :lol:


 :lol: Nope.

Although I have a sister named Debbie and I sent her a link today.

:?:

Probably not, but either way, that takes some guts for someone to use their first post for the purpose of standing up for someone.

Thanks anyway, Debbikens.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah. Who was that jackass that said you're post sucks. I'll kill him.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Or worse, you could let your son train on him! :shock: 

rapala's kid is vicious. He'll tear some arms off. :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

He has been known to stir it up, have to watch out for that guy. If you get to close he may huck a 100 pointer at you!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I gotta say...I saw this post on BFT and it doesn't have the same "feel". BFT's format is too cluttered. Next time you post on BFT, just leave the link to this website.


I would, but a link would be edited out in no time. Last I checked, they don't like them.

They've changed the format up a bit though and now it's really easy to just cut/paste a report from here to there and make any changes necessary.

I don't DISLIKE BFT, but I really don't like the crunched up text area surrounded by flashing or moving ads. Plus I don't really like the thumbnail images either. I prefer a big pic and that's so small.

The people seem pretty decent though. Many are members here, as well or from the old DWR forum.

This is still home though. 8) The only sticker on my car is UWN.



fatbass said:


> Can't wait to hook you up with some hybrid freight trains on the 28th...


Can't wait


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

WOW! That is an awesome trip. Thank you so much for sharing this action with the rest of us. My family isn't as "fishing oriented" as yours is, so I pretty much have to survive off of reading your posts. If it weren't for you, I might have starved to death by now. 

Thanks LOAH!


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Look's like you had a great trip LOAH.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Very inspiring post! Beautiful pics!

What a great way to spend Father's day.


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

most complete report EVER. I think it may be time to break out the fly rod again. Thanks Loah.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Your welcome. Thanks YOU for reading.

Hey, I found out that *Debbikens* really _is_ my sister. :lol:

How sweet of her to watch out for her little brother, eh? I still say it took guts. Pretty funny little misunderstanding though.

Love ya, Deb.


----------

